# Cubing in school



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

I like to cube in school a lot. I also like to browse the forums in school a lot. This thread is mainly for your school-related things.
Things to post here -
Good school solves
Methods for cubing in school
Other cubing in school categories
Good test grades
ETC.

Make school more interesting.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Both my OH and 3x3 PB singles were set in the library of my school, cubing.
I generally cube with friends during break times, occasionally under the desk in class when the teacher is boring me really badly.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Both my OH and 3x3 PB singles were set in the library of my school, cubing.
> I generally cube with friends during break times, occasionally under the desk in class when the teacher is boring me really badly.


I set my PB single on 3x3 at least 3 times on my bus. I have a 45-minute bus ride to and from school, so I practice a lot. I only know one friend that can solve the cube and he only can do like 2-3 minutes. Cubing is also fun at lunch.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Good test grades


Ummmm... I got a 100% on my algebra test the other day.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmm... I got a 100% on my algebra test the other day.


wOw. yoU cAN soLvE a CubE beCauSe You'Re gOoD aT mAtH!
Seriously though, good job.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> wOw. yoU cAN soLvE a CubE beCauSe You'Re gOoD aT mAtH!
> Seriously though, good job.


My algebra class is easy. Last quarter, my final grade was a 103% lol.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m lucky that I’ve met so many cubers at school. Three of my best friends from primary school picked up cubing after seeing me doing it at camp. And now, I’ve met 6 more cubers at high school.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 13, 2020)

Speedsolving is blocked at my school rip


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2020)

For what reasons?


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 13, 2020)

Idk if it’s blocked at my school. Never tried


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Idk if it’s blocked at my school. Never tried


Same. That's why I never post for long hours at a time. (Or I'm sleeping  .)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Same. That's why I never post for long hours at a time. (Or I'm sleeping  .)



I’m at school right now and probably shouldn’t be on here


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 13, 2020)

Id post every time I get on my computer if it want blocked. It's blocked according to net space because it is instant messaging but for some reason hangouts isn't blocked an basically everyone goes on that in our class. Sorry if there is bad spelling and grammar I'm on the bus using my phone and it's harder to edit


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

It


Owen Morrison said:


> I got 100 on my math and history exams 1oo on my history midterm, 100 on one of my english midterms, 98 on the other. I probably would be sub 9 right now if I didn't spend too much time on school.


Its not too much time if it means you'll get a good job


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Idk if it’s blocked at my school. Never tried


Well..........its not blocked if you do have a personal hotspot and connect your computer to that if it's byod school. Otherwise i guess you have no choice


----------



## brododragon (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Well..........its not blocked if you do have a personal hotspot and connect your computer to that if it's byod school. Otherwise i guess you have no choice


Or just use your phone with WiFi turned off


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Or just use your phone with WiFi turned off


Western Australia has a "off and away all day" policy. Phones are banned


----------



## gruuby (Feb 14, 2020)

I got a 58 on my biology test. (I know i'm smart)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I got a 58 on my biology test. (I know i'm smart)


he says to the Gifted and Talented student.
Oh my 10 million IQ


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

Guys, I have a cuber freind at school whose ENTIRE COLLECTION got taken away by our teacher and now sits on our teacher’s shelf.

He often cube with me during boring classes but idk maybe he’s bad at concealing the cube or our teacher just pick on him because he has poor grades, he got his cube taken away EVERY SINGLE TIME he tries to do so and therefore got his entire collection taken away in the end.

I was lucky because every time teacher is taking away his cube, I will shove mine in the bag immediately.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Guys, I have a cuber freind at school whose ENTIRE COLLECTION got taken away by our teacher and now sits on our teacher’s shelf.
> 
> He often cube with me during boring classes but idk maybe he’s bad at concealing the cube or our teacher just pick on him because he has poor grades, he got his cube taken away EVERY SINGLE TIME he tries to do so and therefore got his entire collection taken away in the end.
> 
> I was lucky because every time teacher is taking away his cube, I will shove mine in the bag immediately.


Will he get his cubes back at the end of the year? I had a science teacher that took a few of my cubes, but I got them back eventually, by smuggling them when there was a sub. I never brought cubes back to that class. Don't cube in class with a teacher that takes away cubes. You will not get away with it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Speedsolving is blocked at my school rip


I made this thread at school LOL.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> I’m at school right now and probably shouldn’t be on here


Same. Doing this during a time that I'm supposed to be writing an essay. I'm a good student.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Western Australia has a "off and away all day" policy. Phones are banned


Same here in the USA. Kid just hide it under their desks. Teachers are pretty stupid here.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Will he get his cubes back at the end of the year? I had a science teacher that took a few of my cubes, but I got them back eventually, by smuggling them when there was a sub. I never brought cubes back to that class. Don't cube in class with a teacher that takes away cubes. You will not get away with it.


Nah, I don’t think so. But frankly all of his cubes are budget cubes(except for a valk) so it’s easy to cover up the loss XD.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Nah, I don’t think so. But frankly all of his cubes are budget cubes(except for a valk) so it’s easy to cover up the loss XD.


You should just try to steal them back when she's not looking, or when there's a sub.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

Dang Wish Lin. If you were in the states I would say get your friend to sue the teacher, because you can sue anyone and everyone in the states, but you're in Taiwan so they probably have a legal system that makes sense there. RIP.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You should just try to steal them back when she's not looking, or when there's a sub.


You could also get the parents involved. I don't know how this would work in Taiwan, though.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> My algebra class is easy. Last quarter, my final grade was a 103% lol.


Neerrrrrrddd.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Western Australia has a "off and away all day" policy. Phones are banned





MJS Cubing said:


> Same here in the USA. Kid just hide it under their desks. Teachers are pretty stupid here.


You guys have such a great life.

Yeah Taiwan has this policy too, and you know how the school execute it? Everyone has to hand in the phones to the teacher and they will be kept in a freaking safe!

Of course not everyone is honest, so occasionally there will be students down checking your bags in the morning like a secret police or something, and you know who does that job? I do!

I have seen dummie phones, chocolate bars all over the bag to disguise the actual phone, or phones hidden in a secret locked compartment. It’s freaking crazy.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Neerrrrrrddd.


Says the guy with the "E to the I PI +1 (0)" for an avatar.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Dang Wish Lin. If you were in the states I would say get your friend to sue the teacher, because you can sue anyone and everyone in the states, but you're in Taiwan so they probably have a legal system that makes sense there. RIP.


Haha. It’s like the exact opposite here in Taiwan. Such a thing is never heard of. In fact, my school has been famous for being ridiculously strict for 20 years straight and (as far as I know) not a single student has sued their teacher. It’s just the way things are here in the east.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Haha. It’s like the exact opposite here in Taiwan. Such a thing is never heard of. In fact, my school has been famous for being ridiculously strict for 20 years straight and (as far as I know) not a single student has sued their teacher. It’s just the way things are here in the east.


Have you talked to a parent about getting the cubes back?


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Have you talked to a parent about getting the cubes back?


You mean his parent? Nah, his parents are 100% on the teacher’s side, like most of Taiwan’s other parents.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 14, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Speedsolving is blocked at my school rip


Same


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 14, 2020)

The BEST cube for cubing in class.

Dayan Tengyun M with a LOT of lube

Basically cannot hear the thing


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 14, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The BEST cube for cubing in class.
> 
> Dayan Tengyun M with a LOT of lube
> 
> Basically cannot hear the thing


Absolutely agree. But stops working when teacher starts walking around the classroom XD.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 14, 2020)

I did something stupid yesterday.

I brought my gan xs to school $60!!!!11

When the teacher said give me your rubiks cube, I pretended to not have one because it is a gan cube, not a rubiks brand.

The teacher got so mad a called the office.


LOL..


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Says the guy with the "E to the I PI +1 (0)" for an avatar.


It was a joke, Im probably one of the nerdiest people here.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 14, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> I did something stupid yesterday.
> 
> I brought my gan xs to school $60!!!!11
> 
> ...


Why would you do something like that?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> The BEST cube for cubing in class.
> 
> Dayan Tengyun M with a LOT of lube
> 
> Basically cannot hear the thing


Yep. I also really like my Valk Elite. It's very quiet as well.
Also, I put a lot of weight 4 in a little magic, it's slow, but it's silent.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> It was a joke, Im probably one of the nerdiest people here.


Same. I go to a gifted and talented school.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Same. I go to a gifted and talented school.


Yay more nerds.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yay more nerds.


Yay!


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yay!


What kind of nerd are you? Ima math nerd.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 14, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> Haha. It’s like the exact opposite here in Taiwan. Such a thing is never heard of. In fact, my school has been famous for being ridiculously strict for 20 years straight and (as far as I know) not a single student has sued their teacher. It’s just the way things are here in the east.


No one sues their teacher in the states either i dont think, it was a joke lol.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Western Australia has a "off and away all day" policy. Phones are banned


Same with Victoria



Etotheipi said:


> What kind of nerd are you? Ima math nerd.


I've always been an English nerd. I used to be good at math then I got a bad math teacher in year 7 and didn't try very hard now I have a good teacher and I'm doing good. 



MJS Cubing said:


> Same here in the USA. Kid just hide it under their desks. Teachers are pretty stupid here.
> I find that most teacher know that I'm cubing but they know I'm listening cos I'm a pretty good student. My friend iwannaganx whilst being a good student and extremely good at math, cubes really loudly and manages to get his cubes confiscated vevery time, even my own ones when I Gove them to him lol


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Well..........its not blocked if you do have a personal hotspot and connect your computer to that if it's byod school. Otherwise i guess you have no choice


Our school doesn’t allow VPN, hotspot etc. if you get caught using it your device is confiscated


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2020)

I cube pretty openly during classes—having something to do with my hands helps me concentrate. My teachers are pretty chill for the most part, so as long as I'm paying attention and not distracting others they don't mind. This depends on the teacher, of course—some of them take their classes much more seriously than others, so I can't take out my cube then.
Of course, I use a TengYun while in school. I'm going to re-lube it soon and try to quiet it down even more.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 14, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I cube pretty openly during classes—having something to do with my hands helps me concentrate. My teachers are pretty chill for the most part, so as long as I'm paying attention and not distracting others they don't mind. This depends on the teacher, of course—some of them take their classes much more seriously than others, so I can't take out my cube then.
> Of course, I use a TengYun while in school. I'm going to re-lube it soon and try to quiet it down even more.


Same here. The teachers don't really care.


----------



## Rafaello (Feb 14, 2020)

My teacher: So tell me what do you know about...
My friend: Wait for a moment I need to solve my cube!! (noise from his Rubik's brand cube).
30 seconds later:
Teacher: You get F grade
My friend: Wait, I'm orienting corners...

BTW. I got my previous 3x3 PB (8.80) during computers lesson. My classmates: Oh man how?? My teacher: You are turning it so fast, it will propably start burning.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 14, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Same with Victoria
> 
> 
> I've always been an English nerd. I used to be good at math then I got a bad math teacher in year 7 and didn't try very hard now I have a good teacher and I'm doing good.


i assume your grade 8 now. I'm grade 7 and i think these kids are overexcited.
i brought one to school yesteday and i had half the grade surronding me doing my solve


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> BTW. I got my previous 3x3 PB (8.80) during computers lesson. My classmates: Oh man how?? My teacher: You are turning it so fast, it will propably start burning.


I actually burst out laughing.


----------



## weatherman223 (Feb 15, 2020)

You go to school to learn. Pay attention.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 15, 2020)

I mean my school is hosting a comp in March and we already hosted one in September 2019 soooo.
We have a cubing club that is very big


----------



## brododragon (Feb 15, 2020)

weatherman223 said:


> You go to school to learn. Pay attention.


Lucky for me, I have a photographic memory. I listen to the teacher once and then just goof off. Math class is the best because I can program/draw with the TI-84's. Still get All A's, though.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Lucky for me, I have a photographic memory. I listen to the teacher once and then just goof off. Math class is the best because I can program/draw with the TI-84's. Still get All A's, though.


looks at vls and zbll algs


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i assume your grade 8 now. I'm grade 7 and i think these kids are overexcited.
> i brought one to school yesteday and i had half the grade surronding me doing my solve


Yep, grade 8, turning 14 this year


brododragon said:


> Lucky for me, I have a photographic memory. I listen to the teacher once and then just goof off. Math class is the best because I can program/draw with the TI-84's. Still get All A's, though.


Basically the same here


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok so, some exciting news and some not so good news. I tried to go on speedsolving.com at school and it's blocked. 
But, I talked to a teacher about starting a cubing club and she approved.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i assume your grade 8 now. I'm grade 7 and i think these kids are overexcited.
> i brought one to school yesteday and i had half the grade surronding me doing my solve


Yeah I'm also in year 7
(sorry for double post)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 17, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah I'm also in year 7
> (sorry for double post)


Ooooooooo were going to send the police after you.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ooooooooo were going to send the police after you.


Not if I call the firefighters on you first.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 17, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Not if I call the firefighters on you first.


Not if I call the neighborhood watch on you first.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Not if I call the neighborhood watch on you first.


Not if I tell my mum on you first.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 17, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Not if I tell my mum on you first.


Not if I tell my mom on you first.

Ha, take American.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Not if I tell my mom on you first.
> 
> Ha, take American.


Not if I move to Mars before you call the police on me, call the neighborhood watch on me and tell your mom *mum* on me.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 17, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Not if I move to Mars before you call the police on me, call the neighborhood watch on me and tell your mom *mum* on me.



Well I know the Galaxy, and for that matter, the universe, and for that matter, the multiverse. I could use my potato as a sat phone and call my anyone I know that I'm on Mars. You would be dead quicker them I could say 'snap a sugardoodle in half'.


----------



## xcross (Feb 17, 2020)

I brought my speed stacks timer to school and someone knocked it off the lunch table on accident.

but guess who got a new speed stacks timer for free?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well I know the Galaxy, and for that matter, the universe, and for that matter, the multiverse. I could use my potato as a sat phone and call my anyone I know that I'm on Mars. You would be dead quicker them I could say 'snap a sugardoodle in half'.


well i'm going to interpt this conversation why is hould probably be minding my business


CodingCuber said:


> Ok so, some exciting news and some not so good news. I tried to go on speedsolving.com at school and it's blocked. View attachment 11406
> But, I talked to a teacher about starting a cubing club and she approved.


probably because you go on it too much and the admin saw


----------



## Mischiiii (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m happy i didn’t start cubing back then. I guess my grades would’ve suffered hard from this . 
But I’m also kind of jealous that you guys have friends who cube.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 17, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m happy i didn’t start cubing back then. I guess my grades would’ve suffered hard from this .
> But I’m also kind of jealous that you guys have friends who cube.


You can just make some like I did. But keep the grades in check, of course.


----------



## Mischiiii (Feb 17, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> You can just make some like I did. But keep the grades in check, of course.



I’m 28 years old. No school For me anymore. 

So thats why finding a real life cubing friend is hard.


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 17, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m 28 years old. No school For me anymore.
> 
> So thats why finding a real life cubing friend is hard.


Oh.


----------



## CodingCuber (Feb 17, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> probably because you go on it too much and the admin saw


Nah, it’s the first time i’ve ever tried.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Lucky for me, I have a photographic memory. I listen to the teacher once and then just goof off. Math class is the best because I can program/draw with the TI-84's. Still get All A's, though.



You probably don't have a photographic memory, you just can pick up concepts very quickly. I do the same; once I do 3 math problems on a concept I got it down. But if you had a photographic memory then you could just look at an alg for a couple seconds and have it memorized



CodingCuber said:


> Not if I move to Mars before you call the police on me, call the neighborhood watch on me and tell your mom *mum* on me.



Sorry no shuttle parking here. We don't take kindly to strangers


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 17, 2020)

And most likely eidetic memory is meant.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 17, 2020)

I guess I don't have eidetic memory. I do have really good memory, though. I can look at a set of flashcards once, never study again, and get a 100 on civics tests.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I guess I don't have eidetic memory. I do have really good memory, though. I can look at a set of flashcards once, never study again, and get a 100 on civics tests.



Same here, it's super helpful


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> What kind of nerd are you? Ima math nerd.


I'm math and science

Edit: I suck at English
Edit 2: Social Studies is hard.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m 28 years old. No school For me anymore.
> 
> So thats why finding a real life cubing friend is hard.


Well, there are online cubing friends. (My life :/ )


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

xcross said:


> I brought my speed stacks timer to school and someone knocked it off the lunch table on accident.
> 
> but guess who got a new speed stacks timer for free?


I got a 4x4 destroyed, but they refused to pay for it and the school didn't care.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Mischiiii said:


> I’m happy i didn’t start cubing back then. I guess my grades would’ve suffered hard from this .
> But I’m also kind of jealous that you guys have friends who cube.


My grades are still great.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 22, 2020)

A


ProStar said:


> Same here, it's super helpful


Agreed.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice quintuple post.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 22, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Nice quintuple post.


*When you try to bump your thread without making it obvious*


----------



## xcross (Feb 22, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I got a 4x4 destroyed, but they refused to pay for it and the school didn't care.


RIP for your 4x4
if your from canada i could replace


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 23, 2020)

xcross said:


> RIP for your 4x4
> if your from canada i could replace


It's ok. I got a new one. It was a budget cube anyway.
Edit: Thanks for being so nice though.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm in school right now and my teacher is letting my class do whatever we want. I'm browsing ss. I'm surprised so many people have ss blocked at school.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 24, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I'm in school right now and my teacher is letting my class do whatever we want. I'm browsing ss. I'm surprised so many people have ss blocked at school.


What's SS?

BTW, I'm in school now, and I forgot to bring my TengYun today.
I'm bored as hell.
_help_


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

listen to your teacher.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> What's SS?
> 
> BTW, I'm in school now, and I forgot to bring my TengYun today.
> I'm bored as hell.
> _help_


SS: *S*peed*S*olving.com


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> listen to your teacher.


My teacher said we could do anything we wanted. I am listening.


----------



## Comvat (Feb 24, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ummmm... I got a 100% on my algebra test the other day.


Ummmm... Algebra is the easiest subject in school

Algebra 1 or 2?


----------



## Comvat (Feb 24, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I got a 58 on my biology test. (I know i'm smart)


I hated biology


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Comvat said:


> Ummmm... Algebra is the easiest subject in school
> 
> Algebra 1 or 2?


I know. I have a 101%. lol
It's Algebra 2. (Here, we take it in 8th grade.)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 25, 2020)

Well I had a C- in civics, not because I don't know it (gotten 100's on all tests), but because I never do my work. Yay!


BenChristman1 said:


> I know. I have a 101%. lol
> It's Algebra 2. (Here, we take it in 8th grade.)


Same situation as Civics, except B+. And double advanced classes here take Algebra 2 in 8th. (I'm in algebra 1 in 7th).

I have a long term substitute and she's making us do a extra credit project.


----------



## squirrelc06 (Feb 25, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I like to cube in school a lot. I also like to browse the forums in school a lot. This thread is mainly for your school-related things.
> Things to post here -
> Good school solves
> Methods for cubing in school
> ...


I got a 13 second solve in science class on cstimer and I average 19!


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 25, 2020)

I have all of my PB singles except for SQ-1 at school!!!


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 25, 2020)

And i average 5 seconds faster at 3x3 at school!!!?

WTH!


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 25, 2020)

I have my 8.10 PB 3x3 single at school. Also, I got my former blind PB on a school bus on a way to a track meet. I guess many people solve quicker at school, maybe it is the pressure of impressing non-cubers?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> I have my 8.10 PB 3x3 single at school. Also, I got my former blind PB on a school bus on a way to a track meet. I guess many people solve quicker at school, maybe it is the pressure of impressing non-cubers?


You're in track too?! What events do you do?


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You're in track too?! What events do you do?


Mainly the 1600 and 3200, but sometimes the 800. My best times are 5:22 and 11:53 respectively. I am hoping to do better this season. And you?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 25, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> Mainly the 1600 and 3200, but sometimes the 800. My best times are 5:22 and 11:53 respectively. I am hoping to do better this season. And you?


Wow! Those are some really good times. The best mile that I have run is 7:24, and when we ran 2 miles for cross-country, my best was a 15:26. I do the 100, 200, and high jump in track. My best from last year (7th grade) were 13.2, 29.8, and 4'8". This year, I want to get under 13 for the 100, under 28 for the 200, and over 5' for the high jump.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> And i average 5 seconds faster at 3x3 at school!!!?
> 
> WTH!


i average 5 slower at school lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

I seem to get faster times at school. If you look at my csTimer stats, you see random drops in time by about 2 seconds. That's when I'm at school.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I know. I have a 101%. lol
> It's Algebra 2. (Here, we take it in 8th grade.)


I'm taking Algebra 1 in 8th.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry for the bump, but has anyone ever asked to fight because you solved "An impossible scramble"


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 23, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Sorry for the bump, but has anyone ever asked to fight because you solved "An impossible scramble"


That’s never happened to me.

I learned all of square-1 CO and CP during my (online) Geometry class last week.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That’s never happened to me.
> 
> I learned all of square-1 CO and CP during my (online) Geometry class last week.


nice. I've been learning most of my PLLs in school too.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2020)

Wait, a fight?


PetrusQuber said:


> Both my OH and 3x3 PB singles were set in the library of my school, cubing.
> I generally cube with friends during break times, occasionally under the desk in class when the teacher is boring me really badly.


Seems cringe and childish now when I think about it lol


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait, a fight?
> 
> Seems cringe and childish now when I think about it lol


Yeah it was this kid who thought he was a big shot, like 4’ 11” (I’m 5’ 7” btw) and I just walked away. I don’t like fighting, but if he started a fight Idk if it would go well


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 8, 2020)

Sorry for the bump, I just realized, why did @Owen Morrison meh every post I made in this thread?


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Sorry for the bump, I just realized, why did @Owen Morrison meh every post I made in this thread?


I don't see any meh reactions on any of your posts

Oh wait nvm i needed to go back a page


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> I don't see any meh reactions on any of your posts


It’s on the first couple pages.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 8, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Sorry for the bump, I just realized, why did @Owen Morrison meh every post I made in this thread?


Uhm I have no idea honestly


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

I managed to get a 96 on my spanish final even though I haven't paid any attention all semester. Thanks to spanish immersion preschool, I can cube in that class without any consequences!


----------

